# The reason Why I have Anxiety and How I will fix it!



## fixornot (Aug 16, 2007)

The cure I been looking for!

Looking at people weakness and negative has given me an edge in many games. I tried to find out where people are weak and I improve myself in their weakness area and try to put them in that weakness position to exploit/win them. ( you can say my father is the same way, he always criticize me and only saw weakness and negative in me ).

Looking at life the same way, I automatically find weakness and negative in people. Every human has their good side and evil side. With a negative out look in life I automatically find myself in the world of evil, hate, and fears. 

My mind is program to only see people weakness and negativity. What I see and hear on TV makes me think this world is a crazy and scary place. Full of anxiety and fears I couldn't even go outside my house. Am I wrong to see what I see? No. I am actually 100% correct to see people weakness and negativity. And this weakness and negativity is real.

However, I foucs on the weakness and negative of life because I believe it would give me an advantage to winning. This belief has only shown me the evil of this world. And almost my whole life I been trying to fight evil. 

Can you imagine me living my life everyday going to work and seeing people weakness, fears, and insecurities? No wonder why I am full of anxiety and fears about people and myself. I realized when I am with people who has few visible weakness ( strong people) I feel comfortable with them and yet scare because I am afraid they will see my weakness and insecurities.

By only seeing people weakness and insecurites ( I am only seeing the evil side of life ). Everyday I face evil all around me. My mind is always scared and my body is always anxious. As hard as I could everyday, I fight my own evil and try very hard not to be afraid of other people evils. Someday when I do a good job, I come home and feel well done. And on someday when I do a poor job at fighting evil ( my evil or others) I come home and feel out of energy and beaten.

How does this affect my self esteem? Yep, I have low self esteem and low self confidence because my whole world is full of evil and I am fighting it all by myself. I only see my weakness and negative, so I have poor self image as well.

My belief to look for people weakness and negativity to win is wrong. I CAN'T WIN BY FOCUSING ON THE WEAKNESS AND NEGATIVE OF LIFE!!! 

--- I can only win by finding the positive and good quality of myself, other people, and life and use that positive and good qualities to do good ( which is defeating evil) -----

Think about it, by focusing on Evil we're contributing to Evil. We might think we're fighting evil by exposing evil but really we are only contributing to Evil. Look at this example!

1. Person A only look for the goodness of people meet John ( neutral guy). Person A see all the good qualities in John and this makes John feels good. Because John feels good, John is producing goodness back to Person A ( Creating Goodness ).

2. Person B only look for the negative and weakness of people. Person B meets John ( the neutral guy). Person B judge John in a negative way and see only weakness inside of John. Person B send negative feelings to John. John recieved the negative message and feels bad about himself and this causes John to hate and fear ( Causes John to do evil ).

John is a neutral guy ( he neither has evil or good inside of him). But as you can see, Person B is contributing to Evil and Person A is contributing to Goodness. Remember evil has always been here but we are in control to create evil or good.

WE'RE PROGRAM AS HUMAN BEING TO FEEL GOOD WHEN WE DO GOOD! WE'RE PROGRAM AS HUMAN BEING TO FEEL BAD WHEN WE DO EVIL!

So for those of us who have anxiety and fears. Are we not contributing to evil? This is why we feel bad. WE NEED TO IMPROVE/FIX OURSELF TO FOCUS ON POSITIVE, GOODNESS, JOY, HAPPINESS, NO MATTER WHAT IS AROUND US. 


The solution to my Anxiety issues?

Focus on the positive, goodness, joy, and happiness of life. Even if the sky fall down on me, I will look for only the positive, goodness, and joy of life until the day I die. Because to WIN IS TO LOOK FOR THE GOOD QUALITY OF LIFE AND USE IT TO BUILD MORE GOODNESS because evil needs to be created ( however it has always existed ), when you focus on negative and weakness of life you are contributing to evil and you are creating evil. So you must spend your whole life fighting evil!

To be continue....


----------



## fixornot (Aug 16, 2007)

The evil world and good world exist in everybody and in this world. We choose to focus on the good world and feel good or focus on the evil world and feel bad. The evil world will exist no matter what but if we focus on the evil world we are only helping to create more evil. By focusing on the Good World we're building more goodness and therefore help defeat evil.


----------



## fixornot (Aug 16, 2007)

Evil can not be destroy by being more evil and angry at EVIL. Because in reality, when you become evil and angry at EVIL, are not creating and contributing evil into this world? Yes, just like in the movie if you're strong you could destroy the evil in front of you but you have actually become Evil yourself. Now you're the EVIL you tried to destroy.

The best way to fight Evil is with love and compassion and by building goodness in people.


----------



## Efsee (Jul 20, 2009)

I battle the evil every day. But am also the evil myself.
I like this thread. You summed it up well. And used the word evil a lot.


----------



## sadie08 (Sep 17, 2008)

OR maybe because of your conditioning from your father and what you have built up on your own over the years, all you see in YOURSELF is weakness, insecurity, and fear and so you look for that in other people to tear them down and make yourself feel better. 

I used to be nasty too and always think mean things about people (they are fat, ugly, stupid) or whatever but those were things I really felt about myself. 

Trust me, life is much easier when you don't go around thinking those things, and can finally stop viewing yourself that way. Sounds like you are on the right track but you can't just snap your fingers and make it happen, will it to happen....you have to believe it. Do you?


----------



## ippa (Jul 21, 2009)

exactly sadie08, thats what im thinking of now most of the time. how to change mind from just knowing something to honestly and wholeheartedly beleive in it %-)


----------



## _AJ_ (Jan 23, 2008)

yes! you hit the nail on the head!

now its just a matter of forming a habit of being good, which is what im finding to be the hard part.

it takes me so much effort to focus on the good, and when i relax for a bit I go back to the bad.

there is some evil in me!! aaah


----------

